
Ask HN: What do you use for your CMS / marketing site? - sammorrowdrums
My team build a web app, and we have our stack sorted for that - but we have a self-hosted landing page &#x2F; marketing site and we want to outsource it&#x27;s development and allow our non-technical staff to keep it up-to-date.<p>What do you use? Are there any excellent agencies &#x2F; development shops that I should know about? Is there anything better than Wordpress? We could also use things like hubspot or instapage.<p>Virtually all our pages are static, and we don&#x27;t need payment handling &#x2F; e-commerce stuff. Just easy-to-update CMS, decent SEO, fast enough loading for good UX.
======
sammorrowdrums
We could go the "hire-a-freelancer and self host" route, we do have the
ability to do so, but maybe that is a distraction from our core development.
Open to ideas.

